

Create Techno with a Laser Harp | Hack N Mod - gts
http://hacknmod.com/hack/create-techno-with-a-laser-harp/

======
gts
Nothing new
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laser_harp](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laser_harp))
but always impressive

